# DW625 type 2 DeWalt Plunge router base plate screws



## newcal (Feb 18, 2011)

I am trying to set a milescraft template base to my DEW625 but none of the screws provided fit in the router base plate. I have tried to lookup the screws on the DeWalt part website to no avail as they just list 1 screw and I am not sure which one they are referring to. Basically, there are 3 main screw holes on the router base plate which would allow me to screw the Milescraft template on. The other screws on the base plate hold the existing "sole" in place and cannot be used to attach the milescraft template. 
Does anyone know:
a. What types of screws do I need for these 3 holes?
b. Where can I purchase them?
Thank you very much,
Newcal


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

newcal said:


> I am trying to set a milescraft template base to my DEW625 but none of the screws provided fit in the router base plate. I have tried to lookup the screws on the DeWalt part website to no avail as they just list 1 screw and I am not sure which one they are referring to. Basically, there are 3 main screw holes on the router base plate which would allow me to screw the Milescraft template on. The other screws on the base plate hold the existing "sole" in place and cannot be used to attach the milescraft template.
> Does anyone know:
> a. What types of screws do I need for these 3 holes?
> b. Where can I purchase them?
> ...


Hi new - Welcome to the forum

If I understand you correctly, you need to remove the existing plate and replace it with the milescraft plate. There is no need to have both plates installed simultaneously.


----------



## newcal (Feb 18, 2011)

*DW625 base plate screws*

Yes, I need to screw on the milescraft baseplate which accepts the quick lock bushings. Problem is I do not have the screws that would fit through the baseplate.
Newcal:cray:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Newcal

My understanding is that the sub-base is secured with metric screws, something like M5 or M6. I'll take a look at mine tomorrow and see if I can confirm that


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just put the router in your hand and run down to a ACE hardware and pickup the screws that are longer, I will suggest picking up the Allen type head(drive) they will not strip out like the other types..they may be .05 cents each more but worth in the long run.. 

=====



newcal said:


> Yes, I need to screw on the milescraft baseplate which accepts the quick lock bushings. Problem is I do not have the screws that would fit through the baseplate.
> Newcal:cray:


----------



## newcal (Feb 18, 2011)

*DW625 base plate screws*

Thanks everyone, I will bring the router to ACE or OSH and look for screws there.
Newcal


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

621 & 625 use 6M's.
6182 shown: 8-32's


----------



## keenecowboy (Dec 12, 2010)

I had the same problem.
I took my 625 to ace hardware and matched it up with metric which they have. They also have the measuring guides right there. They were really helpful. I also need something a little longer to attach the router to the table


----------



## newcal (Feb 18, 2011)

*found the screws at OSH*

Thanks again, that is exactly what I did. I took my router to OSH and we matched metric screws to the baseplate. They were indeed very helpful.
newcal:agree::happy:


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

Does any one have the base plate hole layout diagram?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

use the one on the router...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Same from me. You are far less likely to make an error by directly transferring from the sub base to your plate than by measuring. I've tried the measuring method and it didn't work as well. It doesn't hurt to have a set of transfer punches either. They are cheap and more accurate than trying to eyeball the center of the hole. https://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/punches.html


----------

